# ebay title not as described



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

purchase a batmobile with missing heads, seller said the heads were missing, the body and the post are good no cuts or breaks, here the listing 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/slot-car-/1...78Y4ctQ2BEXR2HCsyPI50%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

this is what i received 
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/15807brett/media/IMG_6384.jpg.html?state=replace
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/15807brett/media/IMG_6383.jpg.html?state=replace
look at the quarter panels and the post were cracked, sent the seller a message about his listing not matching his product. do you think i should keep this our send it back, any suggestion would be great.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Just initial observations, the photos on the bay were clear and did show the quarter panel issues. The $35 price tag was well below what these commonly go for. The post issue is the only thing I would say was misleading as I do not see any photos on the bay or in your photobucket. If you bought it as a fixer upper, I think you got one. If the posts are totally gone then that is another story. 

Old Blue


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

are you the ebayer, I can't see from the pics broken and bent qaurter panels, and the description said no cuts or breaks, and for the prices you mean people never get good prices on the bay, happens all the time,people don't no what they have or just want to get rid of it.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Brett,

I agree with Old Blue on this. If you enlarge the pictures you can clearly see the quarter panel issues, but yes saying there are no issues in the listing was misleading.

Dave


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the response, I was kidding old blue, the pics on Ebay I still don't see it even blown up, the pics through photobucket I took, I'm keeping it, I just don't like how the seller our dishonest.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

15807brett said:


> thanks for the response, I was kidding old blue, the pics on Ebay I still don't see it even blown up, the pics through photobucket I took, I'm keeping it, I just don't like how the seller our dishonest.


I've seen original B/M's, go 4 over $300 on the Bay....
but they were complete, & some had the original boxing/tube 2... :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Sellers last Ebay photo shows a cut wheelwell in front of tire. 1st picture looks like the wheelwell is bent outward tough to tell for sure.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It can be both*

When the judges are split I look at the "other items". Seller is a slot head. He lists items from at least three eras, as well as a various chassis, and a parts lot. Mr Lanza ticks off this flaw and that flaw very matter of factly when describing other cars he has listed... (see the Tuffy Camaro and the Cobra Daytona)

...but fails to note the blatantly clipped rocker and the gnarly melted rocker on a Bat Mobile.

...mis identifies an Elva as a Lola and omits that the chrome motor is obviously missing.

I'll agree to disagree on the pix. The rest of his camera work is framed and focused nicely, but the BM pix are 70's Penthouse quality.

Both Brett and Blue are right. Description doesnt match....and.... what do you expect for 35 bux on a Batmobile.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

As a seller sometimes you screw-up, clone the wrong listing etc. I know I have done it a couple of times. I find it difficult to spot problems with black cars in pictures and otherwise. Old eyes I guess. I think you got a pretty good deal but the seller should offer a 100% refund if you are not happy as he did miss some condition issues.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

took a chance, didnt work out, what you going to do, like bill hall said, his other posts were right on the money, but he tips toes around the batmobile. anyway its for my son for his collection and at the price ant to bad. wish seller were more honest but thats the kind of world we live in


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

From looking at the pic on both ebay and photobuck. The rear fenders have melt spots. Thats the only same thing I can see other than the missing head. Best thing to to is see if a refund will happen it not you got a good car to try a fix the melt spots and clean up and restore.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

old blue said:


> If you bought it as a fixer upper, I think you got one.


I disagree. A body with no heads is a fixer upper; a body with wheel wells cut like that is junk.

The seller said "no cuts." That tells me I shouldn't have to heavily scrutinize the wheel wells. And even a close look at the pictures only shows a problem in 1 of 5 images on only one side of the car. You never see the problem on the other side.

It may have been inadvertent, but the seller misrepresented the car. The seller should recognize that and it should justify a refund for the buyer.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I see the seller has a 14-day refund policy. 
Returning it should be no big deal.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ive dealt with Mr. Lanza MANY times and he's one of the best around IMHO.. Always sells things far cheaper than most other sellers will. I've noticed his descriptions can be a bit vague on pointing out every detail or issues a car might have, but he is quick to respond to questions and has always been honest with me any time I've asked him something. I would message him and explain your concern..chances are he'll take it back without a problem. I doubt he'll have any trouble at all reselling it at that price.. The damage to the wheel well on atleast the one side is pretty obvious to me..stated or not, it is shown clearly and pictures are the best description a buyer has..


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

not worried about returning it, as its for my son collection, yes the price was cheap but he lied in his description, that's what made me mad, he clearly new it had them problems. I contacted him, yes he did offer a full refund, thats great but like I said I was expecting one thing and got another. my screen on the computer is old and sucks, very hard to see, that's why I went with the description. yes he might of been good to other customer but once you lie its over for me. if we are told something, and received another what should we do say okay, no no.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

brett, so what are you going to do? 
the seller offered a full refund upon return?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

an original chassis and original batmobile in not so great shape Still sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I know what you mean bro.. I cant imagine why he would state "No cuts, & mounting posts good" when clearly that isnt the case. Only thing that I can think is that he did the sell similar item on this when he listed it and didnt edit the description properly.. I dunno? Not making excuses for him..just trying to make sense of it for you


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

15807brett said:


> not worried about returning it, as its for my son collection, yes the price was cheap but he lied in his description, that's what made me mad, he clearly new it had them problems. I contacted him, yes he did offer a full refund, thats great but like I said I was expecting one thing and got another. my screen on the computer is old and sucks, very hard to see, that's why I went with the description. yes he might of been good to other customer but once you lie its over for me. if we are told something, and received another what should we do say okay, no no.


hey Brett
get a DASH version B/M kit (about $11.00).....
& use the parts needed 2 restore...yes comes w/ 2 heads 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

